# Social distancing.



## Winona (Jul 19, 2020)

This is how you social distance. Lighthouse in Oswego NY. Notice he even has a mask! 






This is the wrong way to social distance. Sylvan Beach, NY


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 19, 2020)

I love the dog next to the no dogs sign. I'm sure all the good folks just didn't  see the six or so "no swimming"  signs.


----------



## Winona (Jul 19, 2020)

Lol. I didn’t even notice the dog! They used to allow swimming, but last year could not find lifeguards to hire. This year I think it’s because of Covid. The beach is officially closed! Ha! 

Luckily, we can do what we want in front of our camp and it is relatively quiet.


----------



## mjcmt (Jul 19, 2020)

Winona said:


> This is how you social distance. Lighthouse in Oswego NY. Notice he even has a mask!
> 
> View attachment 194686



I don't understand the logic of wearing a mask when your the only one in a lighthouse on a deserted spit of land.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 19, 2020)

Awesome images and nice captures =]


----------



## Space Face (Jul 20, 2020)

mjcmt said:


> Winona said:
> 
> 
> > This is how you social distance. Lighthouse in Oswego NY. Notice he even has a mask!
> ...



It is a bit strange.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 20, 2020)

Is that a roller coaster in the back?


----------



## Winona (Jul 20, 2020)

mjcmt:

That’s what I thought was so humorous. Extra cautious I guess.

sorry, don’t know how to do the quote thing.


----------



## CherylL (Jul 20, 2020)

The sign reads  No Alcohol, No Guns, No Dogs.   That crowd doesn't look like a relaxing day at the beach.  I do like both of the photos.  They are contrasting scenes.


----------



## CherylL (Jul 20, 2020)

Mike Drone said:


> A lot of people driving alone in their cars are wearing masks here.



Our neighbor's adult son does this, but he isn't quite all the way there.  He likes to tell my husband and our dogs to F off for no reason.  I go in the house if he is outside so I haven't had the pleasure.


----------



## limr (Jul 21, 2020)

Folks, just a reminder to limit any commentary or judgements about mask-wearing habits.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 21, 2020)

limr said:


> Folks, just a reminder to limit any commentary or judgements about mask-wearing habits.



Oops, I change my post.  I apologize, I was not aware.  *Sympathy button* =[

Awesome image set OP!


----------



## limr (Jul 21, 2020)

Simple descriptions of what people are doing are fine. Just knowing that this is a bit of a hot-button thread, I'm just dropping in a friendly reminder to resist the temptation to talk about *why* people do what they do. 

And really - do we ever really know why anyone does what they do? We humans are weird


----------



## Derrel (Jul 22, 2020)

limr said:


> Folks, just a reminder to limit any commentary or judgements about mask-wearing habits.



I did not realize this was verboten. Is this topic  (mask-wearing habits) considered political?


----------



## Derrel (Jul 22, 2020)

Good shots. I especially like the lighthouse picture.


----------



## limr (Jul 22, 2020)

Derrel said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, just a reminder to limit any commentary or judgements about mask-wearing habits.
> ...



Not strictly verboten, no, and yes, it has become political, unfortunately 

Like I said, it would be great if folks would please try to avoid talking about the "why" or the "should" or "shouldn't" of mask-wearing.


----------



## compur (Jul 22, 2020)

.


limr said:


> Not strictly verboten, no, and yes, it has become political, unfortunately



I don't see any mention of politics on this thread. Please define "political" as it applies here


----------



## limr (Jul 22, 2020)

compur said:


> .
> 
> 
> limr said:
> ...



There are no political posts here anymore.  It was deleted.

And as I have said in several posts already, for this particular issue, commentary on the why's and should/shouldn'ts of mask-wearing is a slippery slope, and it touches on a current hot-button political topic.

If anyone has further questions, please don't take up any more room in this thread. Take it to PM instead.


----------



## Winona (Jul 26, 2020)

Mike Drone-yes, there is a small, old roller coaster in the back!


----------

